
Ask HN: What tools does your startup use? - rs41
Hi HN! Long time lurker here. I am doing some research to better understand what the most common tools at startups are. Focusing on the business side - accounting, marketing automation, CRM, HR, etc. Know some of these are pretty obvious (Quickbooks and Hubspot) but part of what I am curious about is just how common different combinations of these tools are.<p>The reason for asking the question is I have been considering building out a dashboarding tool across these products targeted at SaaS companies to create a single pane of glass for seeing business operations and trends. If people care, more than happy to share the aggregated results here on HN! Curious to hear people&#x27;s thoughts in the comments and also appreciate any other thoughts in the last comment box of the survey.<p>Link to the survey: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;ZSR9DNW
======
yargpankaj
Mostly, I use Canva to design and marketing related design and graphics.

~~~
rs41
Feel free to drop into the survey (takes < 2 minutes) so I can keep track.
Appreciate the feedback!

